# Bay Flats Lodge - "Hot Water and Low Tides"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
August 11, 2016

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The first part of the summer we were plagued by awkward winds. And although the thermometer may have climbed to extreme highs during that time, it didnâ€™t really seem to be too hot simply because of the heavy breeze. However, the winds have since become just a memory, and the days of August have really begun to heat up around here. A lot of anglers, might think it would be very difficult to locate the bite in such harsh heat conditions, but the fish seem to be hanging in there for us. The winds of earlier summer proved to be a greater hindrance to daily success over that of the current scorching heat, and regular catches of both trout and redfish are actually becoming almost predictable. In the absence of such disturbing winds, a lot of common fishing ground has once again opened up. Area waters which earlier were nothing more than frothy chocolate milk have since cleansed themselves to the degree that they now offer the greener opportunities that everyone has been waiting for all summer, and in areas that had previously been deemed unfishable. Even some of the favored shell pads in the open waters of San Antonio Bay are making good targets these days, and should only continue to get better with each passing day. Area shorelines where fishing had all but been shut down due to high wind and wave action are now, for the most part, back on the itinerary of wade fishermen.

Morning hours have remained generally calm as of late, but the winds do, however, still tend to build in the afternoon. So, if you are an avid shoreline wader, you should probably try to get to your favorite spot early. It will be cooler in the morning, and you should be able to get in a few hours of prime fishing before the sun decides to turn the ceiling fan on. Many have encountered great success during this hot time of the year along exposed shorelines, so make it a point to attempt to locate shoreline areas that are made up primarily of submerged grass beds â€" the grass does a fabulous job of filtering sediment quite rapidly, and these areas will tend to hold clear water when the rest of the shoreline remains muddy.

If you have been fortunate enough to have fished in the Port Oâ€™Connor and Seadrift areas this summer, you may have already noted days of exceptional low tides. It almost seems, at times, that Mother Nature may have placed a ration on higher water levels for us, so low tides are what we have had to contend with now and again over these past couple months. As most of you know, tides are but one in a myriad of variables that anglers must deal with in the sport of coastal fishing, but there are adjustments that you can make in your strategy and tactics that can help you â€œturn-the-tideâ€ (so to speak) to your advantage.

As a rule, lower tides commonly concentrate a fish population, whereas higher water levels typically tend to scatter them. With the low water conditions we have had lately, anglers are forced to concentrate their efforts in areas where large bodies of water may become less passable during periods of extreme low water. Larger coves and small bays just off the beaten path are just such areas, but back lakes have become a favored target. Some of the backcountry lakes in our area offer huge amounts of water containing ample food supplies and natural foliage for cover even in these exceptional slack-tide conditions, and anglers can often locate schools of fish on almost every visit to the back lakes, but only during a low tide period. The fish tend to scatter at the very first change in water levels, so itâ€™s important to remember to focus your attempts in the lakes when the water is at its lowest.

In the upcoming month of September, redfish should begin to school-up in large pods on our area shorelines. Look for explosive splashes, and the familiar fleeing of baitfish accompanied by large fanning tails. Additionally, keep an eye peeled for the presence of fleeing shrimp â€" this is a great way to sight cast to â€œBig Galsâ€ in September. A favored bait this time of the year is some of the larger sized top water lures, like the She Dog and the full-sized Skitter Walk rigged with single hooks instead of the treble hooks. The single hooks tend to work in a fashion more characteristic to that of a weedless bait, and they allow less damage to the fish, and your hands, and they help to speed in releasing the fish.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sun and clouds mixed. High 93F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Some clouds. Low 82F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 93F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 83F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 40 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy with scattered showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 92F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.67 in*
Variably cloudy with scattered thunderstorms. Low 82F. Winds S at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 60%.. 
*Synopsis: *
Very isolated showers are expected over the gulf waters today. Onshore flow will increase to moderate levels over the coastal waters later today, and continue over most of the Gulf waters through the end of the week. Increasing moisture will contribute to isolated showers and thunderstorms Saturday, and scattered storms over the coastal waters Sunday and Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 89.1 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 87.1 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Great cause.*

A great cause. Thanks to all the groups who've signed up.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Welcome Aboard*

Please help Bay Flats Lodge welcome Capt. Lil John Wyatt to our team.

Capt. Lil John Wyatt has been fishing and duck hunting along the Texas Gulf Coast most all his life, and he has been doing it professionally now for more than twenty years. His amazing love of the outdoors, and his experience in wildlife and agricultural management of a 500-acre ranch near Seadrift, has allowed him to build lasting relationships with many of the guests he has hosted over the years. Additionally, his talent and extreme professionalism has provided him with a truly gifted ability to mentor to novice sportsmen in all aspects of hunting and fishing.

Those who know him may say Capt. Lil John is a natural-born hunter and fisherman, as he enjoys nothing more than being afield or out on the bay. His vast hunting knowledge extends beyond his world-class level of duck hunting, and into trophy whitetail deer, dove, turkey, and even the ever-popular feral hogs, as well. But thatâ€™s not the end of Johnâ€™s hunting knowledge. He has also made a name for himself over the years as being well versed in the fine art of hunting trophy speckled trout and redfish with artificial lures along the shallow bay shores of Port Oâ€™Connor and Seadrift.

John currently fishes out his beautiful El Pescador 24 Cat that makes plying the sometimes-angry waves of the open bay, or the skinniest waters of Matagorda Islandâ€™s back lakes seem like a walk in the park compared to other boats of there these days. But not only does he have a smooth riding boat, John also possesses an ability to smooth the edges of a long day of hunting or fishing for his customers through his passion for cooking, which he has been doing for quite some time now.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Sportsmen's Complex*

First run wight the drone.


----------

